
Rent Control Is a Terrible Idea - jimsojim
http://nabeelqu.com/blog/rent-control-is-a-terrible-idea/
======
tech_crawl_
The article states the % of people that support rent control, but what is the
percentage of people that rent vs. own? Of those renters... what % are living
in rent controlled apartments?

